# il telefono



## darkside (12 Aprile 2012)

ma allora ti piace proprio questo telefono!!! ma perchè mi vuoi sempre chiamare????
io sono stata chiara fin dall'inizio: io non lascerò mai Ozzy per te, non dobbiamo sentirci ne devi mandarmi sms se no così diventa una relazione e io non voglio una relazione!!!
e lui che fa? mi manda sms, mi vuole telefonare, vuole conoscermi dice che sono una persona speciale e che lo faccio star bene!!!
Anche ieri  mi chiede se sul tardi possiamo sentirci.... ma cosa dobbiamo raccontarci!!! io non voglio parlare!!!
gli rispondo dopo parecchie ore, gli dico mi spiace non possiamo sentirci non sono sola....ti sei calmato? stai meglio?

lui mi risponde:
tesoro, ti stavo pensando. avrei tanto voluto sentirti....

Io:
ma quanto mi pensi!!!

Lui:
più di quanto tu possa immaginare, ma vedo che anche tu mi pensi

Io:
ti ho scritto perchè mi sono resa conto che in questi giorno sono stata un po acida con te e mi spiaceva...

Lui:
in effetti.... però anch'io non sono stato da meno, ma non ti preoccupare non è un problema.Buona serata ,bacio

Ora io non capisco se questo suo modo di fare è solo per fare il carino o se lui spera in qualcosa di più....


----------



## Cattivik (12 Aprile 2012)

_"Ora io non capisco se questo suo modo di fare è solo per fare il carino o se lui spera in qualcosa di più...."

_Come roba di mandargli un bell sms con scritto...

"Ma stai facendo il galante oppure speri in qualcosa di più?"

Cattivik


----------



## darkside (12 Aprile 2012)

Cattivik;bt1019 ha detto:
			
		

> _"Ora io non capisco se questo suo modo di fare è solo per fare il carino o se lui spera in qualcosa di più...."
> 
> _Come roba di mandargli un bell sms con scritto...
> 
> ...


va beh che ormai è abituato ai mie modi brutali ma così mi sembra un po troppo...:mrgreen:
intanto stamattina ancora non si è fatto sentire...di solito mi da il buongiorno....


----------

